# SFF case size comparison



## miahallen (Sep 17, 2010)

*Case size comparison*

For reference, I've started a list comparing the sizes of various computer cases....it might be helpful to some of you:
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3663


----------



## Th0rn0 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is useful thanks! Just about to build a army of SFF rigs for my LAN.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 17, 2010)

Didn't know there was a community dedicated to SFF systems.

Very good info.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 17, 2010)

Craigbru's forum!  Nice.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 17, 2010)

hmm add lian-li PC-Q08  

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...480&cl_index=1&sc_index=26&ss_index=68&g=spec


----------



## mudkip (Sep 17, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hmm add lian-li PC-Q08
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...480&cl_index=1&sc_index=26&ss_index=68&g=spec



I wouldn't say that the PC-Q08 is SFF .


----------



## ERazer (Sep 17, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I wouldn't say that the PC-Q08 is SFF .



why not? did u check his list some of the case is bigger than q08 "(W) 227mm x (H) 272mm x (D) 345mm"

by no means its small, jsut want OP to know PC-Q08 is an option as well


----------



## miahallen (Sep 20, 2010)

The PC-Q08 is listed.....but it's in the mini-ITX section above what's pictures in your screen capture.....it's the largest of the mini-ITX options.

I've explanded the list to include cases of all sizes.


----------

